

Text Algorithms Book [pdf] - yarapavan
http://www-igm.univ-mlv.fr/~mac/REC/text-algorithms.pdf
M. Crochemore and W. Rytter, Text Algorithms, Oxford University Press, New York, 1994, 412 pages. ISBN 0-19-508609-0.
======
yannis
The book is an absolute beauty. Most of the routines are written in Pascal or
pseudo code and the clarity of Pascal is still unbeatable.

------
olliesaunders
Do you guys really find this stuff useful? I'm missing something I guess. When
would you use this?

------
jacquesm
more goodies:

<http://www-igm.univ-mlv.fr/~mac/index.html>

------
mahmud
Maxime Crochemore has been at it for a while; we wrote another two books on
string processing as well.

But for this book, don't forget the table of contents; PDF above starts at
page 3.

<http://monge.univ-mlv.fr/~mac/REC/B1.html#toc>

~~~
slackenerny
We? May I thank you for the typesetting and English then. Though, knowing him,
I suspect it was WR's share.

~~~
mahmud
Wow! I must be a pretentious prick. That "we" in there was completely
erroneous. It should read "he".

------
vineet7kumar
Awesome!

